# New 3 month old, help!



## ricky_the_bird (Nov 24, 2012)

So I just got a new 3 month old baby cockatiel today. Is it normal for such a young bird to be a little uncoordinated? Ive noticed this and want to make sure she is okay since I have never owned one so young. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, clumsy babies are perfectly normal. You can put the perches low in the cage or fleece at the bottom of the cage too to help if it seems like they are falling, etc.


----------



## ricky_the_bird (Nov 24, 2012)

Thak you! The fleece sounds like a great idea, I am afraid she is going to hurt her legs or toes trying to walk around on the bottom of the cage. I also saw her almost fall backward when she had just dozed off right before bed time, is that normal too?


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine hasn't done that but she's was really clumsy. Im thinking that's normal. I have a large cage now ( she's almost 6 mo old) but when I first got her I kept her in a smaller cage with low perches because she would be falling alllll over the place, breaking feathers etc. I didn't use the fleece, I found out about it after the fact but what I did do was lined the bottom of the cage with paper to make a flat base.then I threw a little bit of seed on the ground as well. Trust me... They learn quick, your Tiel will be running all over the place soon


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> , I am afraid she is going to hurt her legs or toes trying to walk around on the bottom of the cage.


What kind of cage bottom do you have that you worry about this?

Baby tiels are very clumsy and fall all the time. They will sometimes fall in the night too and I'm pretty sure this is what causes the night frights during that time, as they spook themselves and everyone else in the cage.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Absolutely  Baby tiels are clumsy and that's normal.


----------



## ricky_the_bird (Nov 24, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> What kind of cage bottom do you have that you worry about this?
> 
> Baby tiels are very clumsy and fall all the time. They will sometimes fall in the night too and I'm pretty sure this is what causes the night frights during that time, as they spook themselves and everyone else in the cage.



Its the kind of bottom I guess you would call "grated"? it allows the poop to fall through to the tray. the spacing between the bars are big enough to let her feet go through so I was concerned about her breaking a bone so I took it out of the cage all together so she has the now flat bottom of her cage to walk around on.


----------



## ricky_the_bird (Nov 24, 2012)

Jony N Me said:


> Mine hasn't done that but she's was really clumsy. Im thinking that's normal. I have a large cage now ( she's almost 6 mo old) but when I first got her I kept her in a smaller cage with low perches because she would be falling alllll over the place, breaking feathers etc. I didn't use the fleece, I found out about it after the fact but what I did do was lined the bottom of the cage with paper to make a flat base.then I threw a little bit of seed on the ground as well. Trust me... They learn quick, your Tiel will be running all over the place soon



Thanks for the info! she is becoming more coordinated everyday!


----------

